# Demo Hyside Mini Me's for sale



## Riverboat Works

Hyside is sponsoring races at the Go Pro Games, FIBARK, and the Royal Gorge Whitewater Festal by sending 6 Mini Me’s to be used in the races. They will be used for less than 2 hours total and will be sold at a 15% discount. The Outfitter models retail for $2,175 and the Demo sale price $1895. The Neo retails for $1895 and Demo sale price $1,572. 

The boats will be available for pick-up or shipping at Riverboat Works, Salida CO. the week of June 23d.

There are only 5 left; blue, green, red, yellow, and Neo.

Call us or email us and we will hold one for you with a 50% deposit.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Only 4 left: Choice of blue, green, yellow, or Neo.

Don't wait: GoPro Games this weekend and FIBARK next week.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Only two left; the red and the Neo. Only two days left at FIBArk. The race and rodeo are over. Next week these boats will be used at the R-2 race in Canon City at the Royal Gorge White Water festival and then they will be available for pick-up or shipping the week of June 23 here at Riverboat Works in Salida, CO. 

Today Saturday and tomorrow they are in the Hyside/Riverboat Works booth on the boat ramp at FIBArk. Come by and check them out or call our store and get your name on either one of these that are left. Don’t wait they are almost all gone.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Only the Neo is available. Great price retail is $1,895 and the Demo price is $1572. Only one left.

They are moving down to the Royal Gorge Whitewater festival this week and will be back here at Riverboat Works next week ready to pick-up or ship. 

Call and hold this last Demo Neo Mini Me with a 50% deposit.


----------



## Sherpa9543

Do you still have that last neo?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Riverboat Works

sorry it is sold


----------

